
Genetics of tree of life: Understanding the 168-chromosome African baobab tree - bookofjoe
https://scitechdaily.com/genetics-of-the-tree-of-life-understanding-the-african-baobab-tree/
======
bookofjoe
>New chromosome number and cyto-molecular characterization of the African
Baobab (Adansonia digitata L.) — “The Tree of Life”

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-68697-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-68697-6)

